# [SPONSORED] PARVUM i1.0 Prototype-II <<< FINAL PICS II <<<



## imersa

Thank you to EK Water Blocks, ASUS ROG UK, Silverstone Technology, Samsung, Nvidia, Bitspower and of course JR23 for collaborating on this project.

For a long time we had been planning a new ITX build, getting parts ready and running through new case ideas, but the daily pressures of keeping Parvum moving forwards stood in the way of devoting any serious work hours to a project. However that very rapidly had to change when one of our work rigs started showing serious signs of old age. With a sketchy RAID0 array and everything bordering 5 or so years old the best way forwards was to quickly round up all the fresh parts and get a rig together. That being said, our office rigs have some serious standards to live up to!

So JR23 was summoned to Parvum HQ at the soonest available opportunity and instructed to bring some new case designs along with him. We had already discussed this build a while back, penciled to use an old Maximus VI Impact with EK monoblock and even drafted some layout concepts. Rather than waste this fresh thinking we picked it back up, threw in some fresh hardware and reworked it all into an elegant build that wouldn't be too time consuming.

*i1.0 Prototype-I*

*I* - Day one!
*II* - The next morning
*III* - After lunch
*IV* - The _final_ stretch
*V* - _Rework_

Case - Parvum i1.0 Prototype-I
CPU - Intel i7-7700k
Motherboard - ASUS ROG Strix Z270i
RAM - Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x8GB 3866C16
GPU - EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080Ti
SSD - Samsung 960 Pro 1TB x2 RAID1
PSU - Silverstone SX800-LTI SFX 800W Titanium

Fans - EK Vardar F1-120 x6
CPU Block - EK Strix Z270i monoblock
GPU Block - EK FC Titan X Pascal - Nickel Plexi
Radiator - EK PE240 x2
Pump/Res - EK XRES 100 SPC-60 MX x2
Tubing - EK HD 10/12mm - Acrylic
Fittings - Bitspower Deluxe White (C47)

*i1.0 Prototype-II*

*VI* - Round two
*VII* - Machining
*VIII* - Finishing
*IX* - Block
*X* - Case
*XI* - EKWB
*XII* - Test
*XIII* - Fans
*XIV* - Last touches
*XV* - Final off
*XVI* - Final RGB
*XVII* - Final on

Case - Parvum i1.0 Prototype-II
CPU - Intel i7-8700k
Motherboard - ASUS ROG Strix Z370i
RAM - Team Group Dark Pro 2x8GB
GPU - ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 1080Ti
SSD - Samsung 960 Pro 1TB x2 RAID1
PSU - Silverstone SX650-G

Fans - EK Furious Vardar 120 x7
CPU Block - EK Strix Z270i monoblock
GPU Block - EK FC Titan X Pascal - Nickel Plexi
Radiator - EK PE240 x2 and PE120
Pump - EK D5 REVO PWM - Plexi
Tubing - EK HD 10/12mm - Acrylic
Fittings - EK-AF and EK-HDC - Nickel


----------



## Lutfij

You've got my attention brudda!







Lovely looking ice cream...how about sending me some







?


----------



## NvNw

Subbed, Thats a nice bokeh there, what are you rocking to take pics? Seems like about f1.8~


----------



## Duality92

Oh dang, consider me subbed!


----------



## imersa

*I* - Day one

Most unusually this time we start with the case rather than hardware. Everything had been measured and modeled ready for the build so the case could be cut straight off with no pass through's to add in or mounts required.





































Ice cream!










May have noticed by the odd M.2 placement that this isn't an old V Impact and that's the main reason it got swapped for this one. A 1TB 960 Pro in the back...










...and another 1TB 960 Pro in the front of this awesome little Strix Z270i.










While everything theortically should of just fitted together obviously, mistakes were made, and the radiators didn't match up exactly with the drawings for the case. But thankfully enough rotaries can quite literally solve any problem. So rather than joining the rads in the middle we dropped below and joined the bottom port on each, sneaking around the other port.










Quickly checked the midwall fitted properly with our new fitting fix, crisis avoided, new side panel not necessary.



















Fans! Very slow ones, and lots of them.










Without wanting to add a fan controller we didn't have or overload the board with loads of fans and pumps joining all 6 fans together was the neatest option, first they were all cut to the same length.










Then the unsightly wires on the front fans heatshrinked black. Vardar's now have all black wires, that's how long we've been planning this for!










All the PWM and Tach wires were removed as they will be used on a fixed voltage directly in a PSU peripheral connector.










A + and GND wire soldered on to all the fans ready for sleeve and heatshrink.










Quick check that the pumps fitted neatly, no problems here.










Small tube between the inlet and outlet of the two pumps, configured in series for ultimate work rig redundancy.



















And the little board prepared earlier screwed down to the midwall.



















With the board screwed down we finally had the chance to see it on it's feet having built from the side panel upwards.










CPU of choice being a 6700k, all the threads ready for occasional nesting and rendering duties.




























So that wraps up our first day on this incredibly high speed build, already looking very different from any other Parvum, the first triple white and an eerily simple midwall with very little need for cable routing. Let us know your thoughts on this little guy so far! J.


----------



## JedixJarf

Wow


----------



## JR23

I know these kind of stats are appreciated on OCN, the i1.0 sitting right between the X2.0 and VEER1.0 in terms of overall size, much closer to X2.0 footprint however and more rads than both.

Furia - 73 x 320 x 335mm - 7.8l _-69%_
X2.0 - 250 x 250 x 310mm - 19.4l _-23%_
*i1.0 - 235 x 307 x 350mm - 25.2l*
VEER1.0 - 267 x 307 x 357mm - 29.3l _+16%_
Manta - 245 x 426 x 450mm - 47.0l _+87%_

JR


----------



## imersa

*II* - The next morning

Once again it was another very sunny spring day in Essex and with the prospect of new hardware arriving in the post we made a very early return to the warehouse.










Nothing like the morning light on a new Ti.



















But before JR23 spent the entire morning on glamour shots of the card, creeping slowly back to the usual studio style we were interrupted by DPD with many fresh toys!










A much needed CPU block, the only part missing from our watercooling stash as we anticipated using the old Impact and monoblock and a very mighty 800W Titanium SFX PSU.










Which didn't quite fit in as planned. It was evident from the product photos that the fan grill protruded every so slightly so we cut a hole for that to sit in, which it did, however the screw heads holding it in place also stood proud. Didn't need it anyway




































Fans tested with the PSU and new shiny RAM installed.














































And that seemed like a great opportunity to tidy the ever growing pile of boxes from our work area ready for tubing and sleeving tools and go get some lunch! J.


----------



## lever2stacks

Subbed!!!!!


----------



## BlackAcid

SUBBED!


----------



## Paprika

Suubbed


----------



## madbrayniak

Subbing!

Man I am loving the ITX builds recently!

What pump top are you using btw? I have a DDC pump and would like the res to screw into the top.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> Subbed!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackAcid*
> 
> SUBBED!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> Suubbed


Thanks everyone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Subbing!
> 
> Man I am loving the ITX builds recently!
> 
> What pump top are you using btw? I have a DDC pump and would like the res to screw into the top.


Basically using the following -
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-ddc-3-2-pwm-elite-incl-pump


----------



## madbrayniak

Thanks!


----------



## MikeTheTiger

subbed


----------



## Goofy Flow

Subbed for sure mate, keep going your awesome work









F


----------



## hiarc

I'm late to the sub, and daaaaaamn this is amazing sensu beans so far.


----------



## al210

Subbed


----------



## Mads1

Loving seeing the progress of this build everyday, cant wait for it to be all tubed up.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In for the ride!


----------



## snef

holy sh.... cant wait to see it done,


----------



## imersa

*III* - After lunch

No time was wasted fitting the card along with the 24-pin. After JR23 changed PSU in his R1.0 build we had a huge amount of wires to pick through, re-pin and make up a new set. All sleeved in MDPC-X shade 19.




























Unlike in the back this time around fittings and routing were going exactly according to plan










So very quickly bending commenced.










The first was a very straight forward 90°.










...and the second could of easily been the same however we decided to switch it up and take a slightly more direct path.










The first attempt was good, however, we felt it looked too parallel, almost as if it was unintentionally off.










So next time we exaggerated the angle a little more, paying slightly more attention to lengths each side of the bend.










Success!










Tubing to the CPU block was next up, we tried a few different combinations of fittings, contemplated slight bends and even tried something different on each side.










But the obvious option prevailed. Continuing the loose angles while mirroring the pair of DIMMs, pumps, fans...



















All starting to piece together now. J.


----------



## niklot1981

The creativity of the acrylic god is amazing! Good to know that you still like it Justin!


----------



## imersa

@niklot1981 Many thanks my bro! <3


----------



## Mads1

Good work done on system today in between cutting cases, cant wait to see some fluid in it now, nearly ready, looking forward to seeing the rig all finished and set up.


----------



## marksmello

Subbed!


----------



## Simmons572

Great work so far mate!

Subbed


----------



## Jameswalt1

Subbed ?


----------



## Goofy Flow

Nice parallel loop, but it doesn't create "interference" in the flow between gpu and cpu waterblock?


----------



## Goofy Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Subbed ?


Welcome back James


----------



## imersa

*IV* - The _final_ stretch

Sorry for the big gap since the last update, someone decided to run away with all the photo's and then take his daily PC apart









Anyway, right back to it. Where were we?










Yes, building up cables!










Being the first and only Parvum with a front mounted PSU that made tackling the cables quite a unique task so we took a unique approach.










We wanted to achieve a really organic form, a contrast to the harsh straight lines of the loop but still purposefully direct.




























Enough admiration for the moment, prep for coolant!










With the case completely together you can see just how exactly the GPU fits inside










I'm so used to seeing a PSU fan on the side, this just isn't right anymore.










Mayhems Pastel white incoming! Both little reservoirs filling simultaneously was great fun.



















**coolant intensifies**










Well this _was_ the end of our 2-day build, but a little package from Slovenia arrived today... J.


----------



## lever2stacks

Got Milk?

This is just gorgeous, beautiful build, beautiful pic's, +Rep!!!!!


----------



## TechMaxTV

So damn nice! You got a PM in Instagram from me.


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> ...someone decided to run away with all the photo's and then take his daily PC apart


Well that m...










sorry









JR


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> Got Milk?
> 
> This is just gorgeous, beautiful build, beautiful pic's, +Rep!!!!!


Many thanks


----------



## Norlig

Awesome build.










Why do you need 2 pumps and reservoars, if you are going to keep the GPU and CPU in the same loop?

And does the GPU block and CPU block have the same flow restrictions?


----------



## snef

Wow,


----------



## stepemery

Nice one. Do love the double pumps.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Awesome build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need 2 pumps and reservoars, if you are going to keep the GPU and CPU in the same loop?
> 
> And does the GPU block and CPU block have the same flow restrictions?


I just had two of each and it filled the space nice. Alternatively means lower pump speeds possible overall & a nice redundancy feature to pair with the Raid M.2 drives.

As for flow restrictions I have no numbers but no issues here. Am aware you may lose a bit with multi GPU setups but single I'm not seeing any issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,


<3, look forward to your next!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stepemery*
> 
> Nice one. Do love the double pumps.


Nice little feature !


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> I just had two of each and it filled the space nice. Alternatively means lower pump speeds possible overall & a nice redundancy feature to pair with the Raid M.2 drives.
> 
> As for flow restrictions I have no numbers but no issues here. Am aware you may lose a bit with multi GPU setups but single I'm not seeing any issues.
> <3, look forward to your next!
> Nice little feature !


Having the bottom pump simply run into the top reservoir wont do much if any good, I would assume it overflowed some when you started the pumps?

Its a nice looking build, but I like to go for effectiveness over looks personally.

Having 2 pumps also dumpt more heat into the loop.


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Having the bottom pump simply run into the top reservoir wont do much if any good, I would assume it overflowed some when you started the pumps?
> 
> Its a nice looking build, but I like to go for effectiveness over looks personally.
> 
> Having 2 pumps also dumpt more heat into the loop.


No, both reservoirs dropped equally as the pressure difference is exactly the same with both pumps running.

I'm not really sure how you measure effectiveness, the thermal and acoustic performance is outstanding and some value must be attached to redundancy.

Heat input from the pumps? SPC's draw 1/3 of the power of a full fat DDC and have a greater control range, so not really. The head pressure of two combined is higher than an 18W DDC. And after all most of that heat is lost to the air anyway so at the side of a 250W card i'm not sure it's even a relevant concern.

There's no doubt for anyone that it's excessive, the extra fittings alone make it hard to justify. But then so is having two 1TB M.2's just to run in RAID1.

JR


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> No, both reservoirs dropped equally as the pressure difference is exactly the same with both pumps running.
> 
> I'm not really sure how you measure effectiveness, the thermal and acoustic performance is outstanding and some value must be attached to redundancy.
> 
> Heat input from the pumps? SPC's draw 1/3 of the power of a full fat DDC and have a greater control range, so not really. The head pressure of two combined is higher than an 18W DDC. And after all most of that heat is lost to the air anyway so at the side of a 250W card i'm not sure it's even a relevant concern.
> 
> There's no doubt for anyone that it's excessive, the extra fittings alone make it hard to justify. But then so is having two 1TB M.2's just to run in RAID1.
> 
> JR


As long as the reservoirs are air/water (which ofcourse we can assume they are







) , it will certainly help to have two pumps like that, but having the outlet of the first pump going directly into the inlet of the 2nd pump, and not a reservoir would most likely be better.

Although I might just as well be "arguing" something that in reality works differently than what I am imagining it does, I've only seen 2 pumps in series where there was no reservoir between them


----------



## stepemery

Did you install the new EK motherboard block yet?


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> As long as the reservoirs are air/water (which ofcourse we can assume they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) , it will certainly help to have two pumps like that, but having the outlet of the first pump going directly into the inlet of the 2nd pump, and not a reservoir would most likely be better.
> 
> Although I might just as well be "arguing" something that in reality works differently than what I am imagining it does, I've only seen 2 pumps in series where there was no reservoir between them


Sorry for a little off topic but I was thinking about going for two pumps in my system but was going to do a push/pull pump setup if that makes sense.

Rads>pump 1> CPU>GPU(or parrallel)>Pump 2>Rads

So by push/pull pumps I am thinking one pump pushing fluid into the blocks while the other is pulling fluid out.

Any idea how well this works?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Maaa lord. This is good.

I love your cables...


----------



## TechMaxTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Sorry for a little off topic but I was thinking about going for two pumps in my system but was going to do a push/pull pump setup if that makes sense.
> 
> Rads>pump 1> CPU>GPU(or parrallel)>Pump 2>Rads
> 
> So by push/pull pumps I am thinking one pump pushing fluid into the blocks while the other is pulling fluid out.
> 
> Any idea how well this works?


Pumps are not Pulling they only Push...


----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechMaxTV*
> 
> Pumps are not Pulling they only Push...


they would have to create suction as they push.


----------



## TechMaxTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> they would have to create suction as they push.


Yes but give it a try, build a loop with the reservoir underneath the pump even if it is fulfilled until the pump nothing will happen es they don't suck.


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechMaxTV*
> 
> Yes but give it a try, build a loop with the reservoir underneath the pump even if it is fulfilled until the pump nothing will happen es they don't suck.


The pump is turned on. What happens next?










JR


----------



## Mads1




----------



## madbrayniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> The pump is turned on. What happens next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR


Water gets "sucked" out of the res.

Only way this wont work is if you have an air bubble in the pump.

I have seen this on a large scale with booster pumps on the farm(I'm a nerdy farmer).


----------



## TechMaxTV

Ok maybe I was wrong..


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> The pump is turned on. What happens next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR


If the left tube is the fill tube, then no problem.

But if the left tube is the return tube, and the fill tube is connected to the big black area: how will you get the water to rise up to the point where the pump is?
If the pump is spinning with air in it, it wont pull the water up.


You would need a long fill tube to go higher than the pump, and even then it would leak out water when you are going to remove the fill tube.


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> You would need a long fill tube to go higher than the pump, and even then it would leak out water when you are going to remove the fill tube.


I'm not sure leaking out really matters when its just hypothetical, you could fill it through either tube but it can only come out one way







. Anyway we are complicating a simple problem now! Of course pumps can suck, that is their only purpose, to create a pressure difference such that fluid moves from one side to the other, lots of types need to be primed but they suck nonetheless.

I didn't illustrate it as a complete loop with an inlet and outlet just to avoid the inevitable and incorrect hypothesis that the water being pushed out of the pump was displacing the water going back in. How else would an AIO work upside down







(jk)

To the actual question about push/pull pumps, where they were positioned in the loop would have no bearing on the performance once it was filled and bled. Serial is serial so the head pressure would be doubled in theory, whether that improves performance overall just depends on the restriction and height difference they needed to overcome. In a small loop it seems unlikely it would be any different.

JR


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> If the left tube is the fill tube, then no problem.
> 
> But if the left tube is the return tube, and the fill tube is connected to the big black area: how will you get the water to rise up to the point where the pump is?
> If the pump is spinning with air in it, it wont pull the water up.
> 
> 
> You would need a long fill tube to go higher than the pump, and even then it would leak out water when you are going to remove the fill tube.


Thats why in industrial/Ag/Mining/Municipal applications you prime the pump first, once primed it will keep the suction going.

The reason everyone tells you to have the res above the pumps is purely to keep the prime.


----------



## imersa

Had some kinda delays and plan changes, but will get an update together to update shortly.


----------



## imersa

*V* - Rework

Although we had it running good there is always just a little more to unlock and aesthetic tweaks to be made, so we pulled it all apart ready for the latest Slovenian care package to be installed.



















Bye bye copper/acetal!










One moment please RAM, we'll get back to you soon.










Right, new 7700k for extra ghz! The 6700k was benching at 4.9ghz. an exceptional sample but very some very rushed screening was showing potential for 5.1ghz on this sample which should bring a small boost all round.










And here it is, the new Strix 'i' (totally not impact) block.










Preparing the Impa... i



















Here we go now, pace is building.










...and a new GPU block to match! Another Titan block rather than the Ti or FE variants because the hefty new terminal definitely wouldn't fit in our mm perfect chassis. Wishful thinking also, we may find an extra 1GB IC on the warehouse floor to turn this into a Titan one day!



















Now everybody, remember there is a fan header right under the block, erm, we didn't and we were using it. But if you remove the Wi-Fi header and try hard enough, it can be done. (mileage may vary on finger size)



















As if by magic though, we managed to get the pumps in under the block.










Some ~7mm longer tubes were needed to make the extra distance.



















Also got a proper EKWB backplate in that fancy nickel, very shiiiiny RGB enhancement.



















We know some of you are eagerly awaiting those coolant shots, well maybe the tease has gone on long enough.



















Getting real close now! J.


----------



## TechMaxTV

Damn want that case so bad!


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechMaxTV*
> 
> Damn want that case so bad!


Order one


----------



## TechMaxTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Order one


Already possible to get one?


----------



## imersa

Sure, email [email protected]


----------



## TechMaxTV

Thanks imersa


----------



## MakiRole

Seen this baby in person, looks absolutely stunning. One thing that doesn't always make it across in pictures etc. is how the lighting diffuses through the white acrylic, it softens everything really nicely.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Seen this baby in person, looks absolutely stunning. One thing that doesn't always make it across in pictures etc. is how the lighting diffuses through the white acrylic, it softens everything really nicely.


Thanks Alex. Should have some further updates on it for you to see by your next visit! New RAM IS NEW!


----------



## JR23

Where has my RAM gon?

JR


----------



## MakiRole

Why is the RAM, always gone?


----------



## imersa

It's gone from being his to being mine, das bout it


----------



## imersa

Thread poll added


----------



## Paprika

I happen to have one lying around.








Damn good board, so yes!


----------



## imersa

@Paprika Gimmie


----------



## Goofy Flow

I can't see any difference with the "old" z270 except for the black caps.


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> @Paprika Gimmie




Pardon the dusty box, shipping here is rough.


----------



## Mads1

Im looking forward to the 8700k upgrade.................


----------



## JR23

X299 ITX because decimation

JR


----------



## Mads1




----------



## imersa

@JR23 That SODIMM RAM and not my Teamgroup







(((((


----------



## imersa

8700k refresh coming soon. Full new case


----------



## MikeTheTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> 8700k refresh coming soon. Full new case


What program do you all use to create the models?


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheTiger*
> 
> What program do you all use to create the models?


Solidworks by the look of it.


----------



## spinFX

Awesome build, definitely interesting to see how all these things are put together with so little room!

Also, love a build log that starts with pictures!! Getting tired of all these build logs that start out with "I'm going to buy the following parts when i have the cash ... then I'll start the log" >


----------



## imersa

Yeah that is Solidworks. Cant wait now, a lot of crazy ideas going on









Thanks @spinFX will post 3D renders here before we cut this new case also!


----------



## Mads1

After seeing the Design this is going to look EPIC........


----------



## imersa

*VI* - Round two

We return for another round! i1.0 Prototype-I has been performing very well and with the monoblock fitted it feels complete, definitely the best system in the office for a quick game of PUBG. So instead of cannibalizing it's parts and swapping in a different motherboard we will be building i1.0 Prototype-II.

Each decision on the original was focused around keeping it as small and simple as possible, now we have a little more time it will be taking the opposite route. Just the same concept but a very different approach...
































































Furia - 73 x 320 x 335mm - 7.8l _-76%_
X2.0 - 250 x 250 x 310mm - 19.4l _-40%_
i1.0-I - 235 x 307 x 350mm - 25.2l _-22%_
VEER1.0 - 267 x 307 x 357mm - 29.3l _-10%_
*i1.0-II - 285 x 320 x 355mm - 32.4l 0%*
Manta - 245 x 426 x 450mm - 47.0l _+45%_

Getting a little wider but for good reason a 30mm acrylic plate through the center houses the reservoir (20mm thick internally), the motherboard, active cooling for the rear M.2 drive and the rear side of the CPU socket as well as all the distribution of cables and coolant. Front and rear chambers are also a little wider giving extra fan clearance and room for a wider GPU.

The PSU has moved to the back with an EK PE 240mm in it's place out front. Then surrounding the PSU in the rear chamber will be a second PE 240mm and an additional PE 120mm leaving just enough room to route the PSU cables. The dual SPC pumps will be dropped in favour of a single D5 REVO but the GPU and motherboard block will remain in parallel.

We collected the 30mm polished acrylic block yesterday and all of the stainless steel screws are due next week so building will commence very soon!

J


----------



## Paprika

My god..


----------



## madbrayniak

Looks like 3x 240?


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Looks like 3x 240?


240 in the floor below the motherboard. A 240 stood vertically in the back and a 120 above the PSU. The front will just have fans to keep it short, the idea being i1.0-I can sit on top of i1.0-II in the office and at LAN.

JR


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> 240 in the floor below the motherboard. A 240 stood vertically in the back and a 120 above the PSU. The front will just have fans to keep it short, the idea being i1.0-I can sit on top of i1.0-II in the office and at LAN.
> 
> JR


Erhhhh No i think i will be sitting on it cause when you are in the office you nick my chair lol..............


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Erhhhh No i think i will be sitting on it cause when you are in the office you nick my chair lol..............


You bringing your chair to LAN yeah?

JR


----------



## imersa

*VII* - Machining

With the designs finished they went straight onto the next white drawing on Thursday, along with some X2.0 parts, S2.0 accents and some experimental S3.0 parts.




























DANK PIZZA!




























Getting the offcuts down to very small pieces lately, just the occasional window left which make awesome little pieces to cut inlays or KFC plates.










The entire case done!










So time to move onto the 30mm block!





































After cutting all the features on the rear side it was parted out and then pressed into a negative milled from MDF to add all the features on the front.










Definitely the most complicated single piece we've cut with the possible exception of MATE and there are still some elaborate secondary operations to go so it's all been sent away with @JR23 to get finished up. Lots more to come very fast!

J.


----------



## madbrayniak

Hold on,I thought you guys were in UK? There is Papa John's pizza over there?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Someone has a pic in which they show off an impressive amount of ink, and it's the almost invisible Papa John's boxes that are more interesting? I want to see more shots of all the tattoo artwork!


----------



## madbrayniak

Lol, I know quite a few who have a lot of ink, heck, my pastor has sleeves, maybe not to same extent but probably why pizza is what I notice.....I was most likely hungry too.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> Lol, I know quite a few who have a lot of ink, heck, my pastor has sleeves, maybe not to same extent but probably why pizza is what I notice.....I was most likely hungry too.


yeah we have papa johns over here for years /

and yeah thats looks like someone has most of their body covered lol


----------



## imersa

Much pizza, such tattoo









In our work location, papa is far better than dominos and we are very limited to who will deliver so it's win win really.


----------



## JR23

Small teaser from me, big update tomorrow!










JR


----------



## imersa

*VIII* - Finishing

There would have been an update yesterday but so much work was put in there was no time, straight off to sleeps. First task was drilling out the re-purposed monarch X2 to 3.1mm, tight clearance for M3.










Then of course countersunk to get the screws flush.Because there were features on both sides of our block the acrylic will be tapped instead of the copper.










Fitment check looking OP.










The positions for the coldplate were marked accurately with 2.5mm end mill but not taken to full depth as the collet wouldn't fit inside the slot so they were all drilled after.










M3 tapping for the motherboard and M.2 coldplate taken care of.










Because the plate was 30mm with 5mm lids in both sides that left enough thickness to a fill port along the top edge. The inside panel was added to mark it out and the lids on either side to strengthen the part while drilling. First 5mm, then 8mm...



















...finaly 11.7mm.










Small CS added to help the thread lead in nicely.










And tapped to 1/4" BSPP



















Quickly tapped the other 100 or so #6-32 UNC holes and 6 1/4" and it's ready for the nice clean work!










Nitrile rubber o-ring cord all cut and bonded.



















Each o-ring was greased and fitted, mainly to get that really nice glossy look through the clear acrylic and help it all slide together.










Our modified Monarch part going in with the original o-ring and new M3x12mm stainless screws.










And just the same with the Supremacy coldplate. We didn't use the internal EVO jet plate parts instead opting for a much simpler design which left more material behind to screw the lids onto the opposite side.










Pt.2 and 3 following on as soon as we can upload them


----------



## imersa

*IX* - Block

Just like that it's all done, pic heavy this time, enjoy.









































































...and the front side.





































Just needs a motherboard to complete, intro. ASUS Z370i Strix...









































































Still more to go!


----------



## Paprika




----------



## imersa

*X* - Case

Here. It. Is. Piece by piece.













































































































Guess we do have time for a little look around our complete case!




































































































Lots more inbound soon!

J.


----------



## stepemery

New wallpaper confirmed!


----------



## HackJoe

This thing is nuts! So you're cooling the backside of the socket and the vrms?







you guys continue to raise the bar.

Was the Strix the first choice? EPS wire hopes seems off? Or is that the GPU?

Love the case, white on white on white. It's gonna be amazing!

J.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## imersa

*XI* - EKWB

The shipment has been located and we now have all the required watercooling supplies to complete our evil project, I mean, project. Just an ordinary project.



















No time for that unboxing hype, time to equip the blackest radiators with the whitest fans and test fit everything.










As with every other piece of the build we got Stainless screws for that task too.



















Perfect!



















So onto the radiators in the back too...




























Total whiteout on the front!










And the beautiful D5-REVO to try out also.










We don't yet have the correct screws to mount the D5, however it's looking pretty close. It may need a little material removing from the feet to the front pipe 100% true but that should be a fun job.





































The test fit all went very nicely, everything accurately coming together. When the pump screws roll in that will get set correctly, then fan/pump wires planned out and then taken apart to execute those.

J.


----------



## Paprika

Been following the build for a while now, and even posted before, but nothing in regards of feedback just yet.
First of all, absolutely love the pure white and black aesthetics, along with the slight grey mobo, fittings etc.

What's the plan for tubing? Plain PETG/Acrylic or something special like nickel-plated copper, or even frosted acrylic?
Liquid color?

Also, in terms of thermal performance, how will that 140mm rad in the back get sufficient airflow? Unless I'm missing something major.
And while the coldplates behind the mobo are cool as hell, do you know that it'll actually improve performance or simply add more heat to the liquid and acrylic?

The pump, will it purely be suspended by the tubing?
I love the fill-port as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackJoe*
> 
> This thing is nuts! So you're cooling the backside of the socket and the vrms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys continue to raise the bar.
> 
> Was the Strix the first choice? EPS wire hopes seems off? Or is that the GPU?
> 
> Love the case, white on white on white. It's gonna be amazing!
> 
> J.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Looks like the backplate of the CPU and dual M.2 slot unless I'm completely mistaken.

Also curious about the EPS, guessing the holes through the distroplate are shifted or else they'd hit the PSU's side from what I can see.


----------



## snef

holy....

fist version was so great but this one is just EPIC

sometime I hate you so much,









the idea of motherboard wall with active cooling is just phenomenal

no one cant imagine how hard is the planning and engineering something like that

cant wait to see wayyyyy much more photo


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackJoe*
> 
> This thing is nuts! So you're cooling the backside of the socket and the vrms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys continue to raise the bar.
> 
> Was the Strix the first choice? EPS wire hopes seems off? Or is that the GPU?
> 
> Love the case, white on white on white. It's gonna be amazing!
> 
> J.


Yep it was always set for the Strix, the EPS just needs to go around the PSU and if it went vertically down it would be a super tight radius to clear the fans. The back chamber is slightly wider than an SFX so it could of been further away and done all that stuff but this should look neatest from both sides.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> Been following the build for a while now, and even posted before, but nothing in regards of feedback just yet.
> First of all, absolutely love the pure white and black aesthetics, along with the slight grey mobo, fittings etc.
> 
> What's the plan for tubing? Plain PETG/Acrylic or something special like nickel-plated copper, or even frosted acrylic?
> Liquid color?
> 
> Also, in terms of thermal performance, how will that 140mm rad in the back get sufficient airflow? Unless I'm missing something major.
> And while the coldplates behind the mobo are cool as hell, do you know that it'll actually improve performance or simply add more heat to the liquid and acrylic?
> 
> The pump, will it purely be suspended by the tubing?
> I love the fill-port as well.
> Looks like the backplate of the CPU and dual M.2 slot unless I'm completely mistaken.
> 
> Also curious about the EPS, guessing the holes through the distroplate are shifted or else they'd hit the PSU's side from what I can see.


When we saw the new board it was apparent that the colour scheme needed to shift a little from i1.0-I despite having far brighter metalwork the prominent difference was just how black the Z370i is. So it's both whiter and blacker than the previous with less middle ground. Cables will be darker, no grey on the fans and all of the stainless screws together with the nickel fittings give it a lot more contrast. All of the silver on the board will obviously go when the monoblock is fitted.

Of course acrylic. NEVER PETG. The coolant colour worked perfectly with the lighting so that will probably be one constant between them.

The 120mm and 240mm radiator in the back are fixed to the side panel, not the midwall. There is appropriate clearance and lots of extra grills, actually more clearance than the original. Airflow isn't an issue, all the radiators in i1.0-I were mounted that way and even with super slow fans that does good.

The TDP of an M.2 drive is about 3-5W being generous, far less than the pump even so heat added really will be negligible. They do run hot on the reverse side of motherboards and with no airflow a passive heatsink would of just made it take slightly longer to get hot. The active solution should safely ensure it never throttles just like the front mounted M.2. The socket cooling was really unnecessary but very easy to add after all that space had been afforded to the M.2 cooling. Either way it should prevent the entire package from retaining any significant heat.

No, the pump has holes drilled and tapped in the midwall so it will just screw on from the front side.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> holy....
> 
> fist version was so great but this one is just EPIC
> 
> sometime I hate you so much,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the idea of motherboard wall with active cooling is just phenomenal
> 
> no one cant imagine how hard is the planning and engineering something like that
> 
> cant wait to see wayyyyy much more photo


Of course wayyyy more photos! and maybe some videos









JR


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR23*
> 
> When we saw the new board it was apparent that the colour scheme needed to shift a little from i1.0-I despite having far brighter metalwork the prominent difference was just how black the Z370i is. So it's both whiter and blacker than the previous with less middle ground. Cables will be darker, no grey on the fans and all of the stainless screws together with the nickel fittings give it a lot more contrast. All of the silver on the board will obviously go when the monoblock is fitted.
> 
> Of course acrylic. NEVER PETG. The coolant colour worked perfectly with the lighting so that will probably be one constant between them.
> 
> The 120mm and 240mm radiator in the back are fixed to the side panel, not the midwall. There is appropriate clearance and lots of extra grills, actually more clearance than the original. Airflow isn't an issue, all the radiators in i1.0-I were mounted that way and even with super slow fans that does good.
> 
> The TDP of an M.2 drive is about 3-5W being generous, far less than the pump even so heat added really will be negligible. They do run hot on the reverse side of motherboards and with no airflow a passive heatsink would of just made it take slightly longer to get hot. The active solution should safely ensure it never throttles just like the front mounted M.2. The socket cooling was really unnecessary but very easy to add after all that space had been afforded to the M.2 cooling. Either way it should prevent the entire package from retaining any significant heat.
> 
> No, the pump has holes drilled and tapped in the midwall so it will just screw on from the front side.
> 
> JR


Got all my questions answered, and aight, seems you guys have really thought it all through.

Nothing else to be expected from Parvum I guess, lul.
Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Nagash87

Hmm will follow this one for sure!


----------



## falqoon

Wow, this is looking very good mate. This has come together really smooth!! Can't wait to see it finished!

Also the white complements the black from the rads and the mobo really good.

Keep it up! Feed us!


----------



## orbitalwalsh

As always , stunning to perfection .
From personally experience , try ditching the framed window panel. Single thick transparent sheet, since the quality you use is very good, will appear like a glass panel . Just opens up a case so much more, and your not really needing it to hide any cables . Worth giving it a try, seems mines still one of the few with all transparent panels on , worth a try! Also opens up nice photography angles !


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagash87*
> 
> Hmm will follow this one for sure!


Many thanks for joining us!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falqoon*
> 
> Wow, this is looking very good mate. This has come together really smooth!! Can't wait to see it finished!
> 
> Also the white complements the black from the rads and the mobo really good.
> 
> Keep it up! Feed us!


Thanks for the kind words. Looking forward to following yours when you get the new bits!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitalwalsh*
> 
> As always , stunning to perfection .
> From personally experience , try ditching the framed window panel. Single thick transparent sheet, since the quality you use is very good, will appear like a glass panel . Just opens up a case so much more, and your not really needing it to hide any cables . Worth giving it a try, seems mines still one of the few with all transparent panels on , worth a try! Also opens up nice photography angles !


Solid clear can be a good shout yes! We are going to launch tamp glass in the new year. For my builds we use no glass at all. It's a much better route especially for events and photographers. Often press and others use flash etc and thatll never look good with any window.

After visiting many pc events the only panel to be covered in dust and look bad is the window, that's why we don't use them as a rule. Based on having nothing I think the frame is needed just make it look complete!


----------



## Goofy Flow

Wow, this motherboard tray is so uncommon and a stroke of genius!

Keep going your work to help the community to reach new standard of quality


----------



## imersa

*XII* - Test

Yesss, 5 M5x20mm screws for the pump!



















In the first test fit the pump out which drops down into the rad didn't quite align, the pump was about 2.5mm proud. So while extracting the captive screws from the bracket it also has some material removed from the feet as well as hollowing out all of the webbing from the bottom section to give it a more floating look.




























Pump all installed, now lining up much better. Exactly where the discrepancy came from we aren't sure, maybe just the tolerance on the radiator, pump and fitting stacking against us.



















With a pump now securely attached everything was ready for a little leak test and coolant preview. With so much of the block covered by components and radiators it made sense to do it out of the case with little bridges for each set of ports.














































Filling was simple with the top port and the opacity of pastel white looks epic again.




























All is well after a day now, onwards!


----------



## Paprika

The build log that just keeps on giving..
Plans for tempered glass, eh?


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Try it frameless , front or back panel, take some shots . Have a see . It's the way forward








That an bend acrylic pieces









Does look very very nice though

Custom flow wheel in MK3 ?


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitalwalsh*
> 
> Try it frameless , front or back panel, take some shots . Have a see . It's the way forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That an bend acrylic pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does look very very nice though
> 
> Custom flow wheel in MK3 ?


That all sounds like the way backwards. Back to 2009 with flow indicators and little 7 segment digital displays showing the loop temperature. Maybe some kink coils and UV reactive ATX terminals.

JR


----------



## madbrayniak

Hubba hubba


----------



## snef

love it, great work , keep posting , want to see MOOORRREEE


----------



## falqoon

Wow, is so awesome! It looks really high tech! I really like it.


----------



## niklot1981

Light


----------



## imersa

Thanks for all the support guys. GPU showed up towards the end of last week but been swamped with orders.
Update due very soon!


----------



## kidcapp

The overall design! The reservoir integrated into the clear motherboard tray is epic!

Love the white on white color scheme for this build.

Looking forward to seeing to seeing more


----------



## Echaleon

That block is spectacular. Love the clean look too. Makes me want to pull the trigger on my own WC build.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidcapp*
> 
> The overall design! The reservoir integrated into the clear motherboard tray is epic!
> 
> Love the white on white color scheme for this build.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing to seeing more


Thanks bro. I think we are going to try and finish it over the weekend








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echaleon*
> 
> That block is spectacular. Love the clean look too. Makes me want to pull the trigger on my own WC build.


Get into the game! Essential!


----------



## imersa

*XIII* - Fans

Some progress from early last week before JR dropped this to go work on his R1.0, first testing all the correct wires were connected together as we splice all of the fans. The 3 from the rear and front 2 form one set powered directly from the PSU and linked to the motherboard via PWM for control.










Tubes cut and mounted, joining the rear side and radiators to the midwall.










The stretch of wires across to the individual fan will be partly visible through the top grill hence they were sleeved in white to blend in.



















Because the back side of the front rad will be clearly visible through the transparent midwall the wire from the left hand fan was passed under and out together with the right hand fan wire.










So when observed from the front or rear of the build the fans are in the same orientation and free of little wires.










With those neatly routed it was time to trim the length and crimp both front fans together. These will plug directly into the bottom motherboard header and take power from the board just to minimize the amount of cables passing through the midwall and also allow this rad to be easily removed.










Fast PWM check from the Aquaero 5LT.










After that the pump was sleeved, the +12V and GND trimmed and terminated with ATX crimps ready for a 6-pin AUX connector and the tach/PWM diverted across the motherboard.










Front 2 fans added to the rear 3, again with +12V and GND directly to 6-pin AUX and PWM out to the motherboard.










All bundled and routed ready to fit the front panel. The 3 wires (PWM from rear fans and power for the pump) tuck inside of the front fan frame and get trapped in place, leaving the unlseeved white wires in the tiny space between the front panel and rear fans completely hidden.










The partly visible side of the rear fans...



















All the ATX terminated power cables ready to go when the PSU arrived, for now bundled in heatshrink to protect our nice polished midwall. So shiiiiiny.......










Front side all wired, tubed and ready! Front tube sitting just right with the modified REVO mount.










And this is why so much work went into 7 fans, just two PWM wires are visible from the back side of the build, neatly sleeved heading to the motherboard.










Hyped for PSU and cables!!!!!




























That's us for now, we collected the PSU and CPU today so more updates tomorrow!

J.


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## imersa

@Jameswalt1 So close to finish







, stoked to compare some bench's from 1.0 to 2.0


----------



## imersa

Lots of building this weekend..... watch this space!


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> Lots of building this weekend..... watch this space!


----------



## JR23

JR


----------



## imersa

*XIV* - Last touches

We are back after 48 hours of insanity to complete i1.0-II and despite a few exploded LED strips things went astoundingly well. First our double Strix attac.



















These will not be required where we are going...










...on the nickel/plexi train to block city.










Such class



















After a very fast check to see that the monstrous GPU + block combination did indeed fit inside our very small case it was directly on to sleeving, tackling those long 8-pins straight away. Each wire was cut to length in place, removed, crimped, sleeved then reassembled in position.










Supplies and tools used were the usual knipex, MDPC-X CTX3, Molex 15-16AWG mini-fit-jr crimps...










...15AWG MDPC-X wire, pre-cut anthracite shrinks...










...and of course Carbon-BTI sleeving.



















Some considerable time and pain love later all cables were complete.










Now fast forward all the way back to Essex it was time to strip down i1.0-I and steal his lovely 1TB 960 Pro's.










That of course meant some light disassembly of i1.0-II to get at both M.2 slots.



















Front pupperino going in.










With the original EK supplied digital LED strip slightly exploded after neglecting the (VERY INCONSIDERATE!) pinout we had to replace the strip, this did however seem like an excellent opportunity to overclock the LED's to a massive 144 per meter with a ridiculously dense substitute.










Following the huge procedure of simultaneously fitting the block, LED wire and fan wires to the motherboard all at the same time while the fan wires were still attached to the case it was time to do the last 4 tubes.










Two straights and two 45° bends completed the loop...










...that means just one thing remains to be done!






aaaand back to the studio for final pictures we go. Catch you all very soon.

J.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Nicely done


----------



## Jameswalt1

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## TechMaxTV

So damn nice!


----------



## madbrayniak

I really like the all white with RGB....and I usually dont like RGB.

THe only other build I have seen that I really liked the implementation of it was by Singularity PC and it was an all white Corsair 570X.

This build has given me an idea for my PC but I really don't know how I will manufacture a distro plate.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Nicely done


Thanks Goofy, looking forward to seeing yours finished now!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechMaxTV*
> 
> So damn nice!


<3<3<3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> I really like the all white with RGB....and I usually dont like RGB.
> 
> THe only other build I have seen that I really liked the implementation of it was by Singularity PC and it was an all white Corsair 570X.
> 
> This build has given me an idea for my PC but I really don't know how I will manufacture a distro plate.


The RGB does actually look nice here. Not usually a massive fan.

The RGB was on for the filling video by default in the bios/asus set up. We always live boot our systems when filling them so had no option to change these settings. We did play with a few settings and RGB has some nicer effects here than normal.

I think my personal final setting will be all white on the monoblock and then just the bottom two of the motherboard lights to underlight the 24pin!

A few people including us make distro plates, just require some planning etc


----------



## madbrayniak

I might be contacting you guys in the near future about a distro plate then!

My idea is honestly pretty simple.

I have a Caselabs M8 with 2 360 Rads on the PSU side. I want to get another pump and then run both pumps at half speed into a large volume distro plate on the mobo side.

Both pumps will combine into same volume for better flow and pressure and then after cooling CPU and GPU I want to run back into the distro plate to wrap around to the top and bottom of mobo to split back into the rads and pumps.

I would like the distro plate though to be on stand offs if possible to allow cable management to be easily hidden and maybe even have a few cutouts for cable pass through.

Just thinking out loud right now but trying to figure things out.


----------



## stepemery

Wonderful work. Looking forward to final photos.


----------



## imersa

*XV* - Final I

Welcome to the first wave of final pictures for i1.0 Prototype-II in it's natural powered off state. There will be more, and there will be lights, some of which might be RGB!


































































































































































































































yayayaya

J.


----------



## TechMaxTV

Already got a email notification but damn no final pictures here


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XV* - Final I
> 
> Welcome to the first wave of final pictures for i1.0 Prototype-II in it's natural powered off state. There will be more, and there will be lights, some of which might be RGB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yayayaya
> 
> J.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechMaxTV*
> 
> Already got a email notification but damn no final pictures here


there you just have to quote them /


----------



## Paprika

Absolutely jaw-dropping


----------



## imersa

It might be fixed :/


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> It might be fixed :/


All good!


----------



## TechMaxTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> It might be fixed :/


I see them now!
Pure love, cant wait to see with some RGB


----------



## Jameswalt1

Looks sooo clean


----------



## h0peisgiven

Really epic man


----------



## MocoIMO

this turned out incredible.. Will this or something similar be put into 2018's lineup? or available for special order?


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this turned out incredible.. Will this or something similar be put into 2018's lineup? or available for special order?


It's really difficult to be this specific in design, the first thing any and every customer says is, can I have some 2.5" drives or ATX PSU. Even unforeseen stupid tiny things nobody needs like USB's and a power button. Physically drawing or cutting it obviously is very possible and some processes even get easier in small batches. The difficulty is developing a desirable design that's still flexible for multiple users, this only works with these exact radiators, pumps, fittings, PSU, motherboard, cables.... the cables need to be assembled inside the case so the customer needs to be an experienced sleever, builder and want this exact build at the end of it because every decision is basically designed into the original part. Start removing those decisions and it becomes an ordinary case. Start including those parts and we may as well just do the whole build, infact that's probably the easiest route to take in reality.

Not to be deterred of course because the project will have a massive influence on the 2018 family of Parvums, just like our projects and custom work always has. We will work towards including as much as it's practical to do so in the formally listed range of cases and of course if you do feel the need for something this incredibly specific that can always be requested!

JR


----------



## JR23

God it works, web designers and hardware manufacturers alike should be ashamed of facilitating this severe crime against taste. Who wants to see an entirely .GIF wave of RGB pics?

JR


----------



## imersa

*XVI* - Final II

Time for the serious stuff!




































































































Don't worry guys, 2017 will be over soon!

J.


----------



## bajer29

IDK how I feel about all the RGB, but I'm totally digging the cleanliness of this build


----------



## Chalupa

Wow! This build is absolutely incredible and makes me regret buying my Lian-Li PC-Q37 case. I have always been a huge fan of Parvum’s cases but the custom motherboard tray really sets this build over the top. I can say without a doubt this is my favorite build of all time! I have seen custom reservoirs in Parvum builds before, would Parvum ever consider producing these on a consumer level?


----------



## taowulf

I am positive the RGB pron violates some rule...

But wow, that looks impressive.


----------



## catbuster

Dont like RGB







like parvum builds tho


----------



## imersa

RGB was simply to show how that effect looks etc. It won't be my personal setting. Just white light here!

@Chalupa See a post I think last page by JR, states the deal with the case and 2018 etc!


----------



## JR23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Dont like RGB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like parvum builds tho


Who does lol.

JR


----------



## imersa

*XVII* - Final III

Behold the actual powered on pictures!





















































































































































































J.


----------



## Goofy Flow

So perfect mate!

Congrats


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imersa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


This is instantly one of my favorite Parvum pictures of all time, absolute perfection.


----------



## madbrayniak

So clean!


----------



## falqoon

Turned out super awesome man. Great job!


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> So clean!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falqoon*
> 
> Turned out super awesome man. Great job!


Thank you both <3


----------



## Captcha

This thread is my inspiration to build my first water cooled PC. Amazing job guys! Love both builds, very clean design.


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captcha*
> 
> This thread is my inspiration to build my first water cooled PC. Amazing job guys! Love both builds, very clean design.


Looking forward to seeing some build pictures! What plans do you have?


----------



## Excession

How is the waterblock on the back actually cooling the socket? Did you just stick a great big thermal pad in there and call it good?


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> How is the waterblock on the back actually cooling the socket? Did you just stick a great big thermal pad in there and call it good?


Exactly that yeah. Had a nice thickness bitspower pad from a GPU block spare. Wanted it to be thick enough so the block would not push through and short something but could not tell you how much its helping or not. The rear m2 I would say is a lot happier though.


----------



## Groshek

Gorgeous!


----------



## imersa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groshek*
> 
> Gorgeous!


Many thanks!

One of the fans just decided to break, so considering any further upgrades as will need some breakdown


----------



## Gleniu

Wonderful build







Any performance and temperatures results? I'm sorry if I missed it.


----------



## imersa

I will run some bench marks and get some up soon. The CPU is stable 24/7 5.2 8700k so that is throwing out some heat as you may imagine.
Not bad amount of cooling though, 5 x120mm is nice for this.

Shall get some info up around middle of next week.


----------



## imersa

Should have a few new updates for this build next couple of weeks! Watch this space.


----------



## imersa

For anyone still following, meeting with 8pack next week to install an even faster 8700k and provide a lot of bench marks and info!


----------



## Deeptek

Beautiful!


----------

